# MELODIC themes from these romantic period operas- help, please



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

MELODIC THEMES recognizable in 2 or 3 bars
I would like suggestions for very recognizable (MELODIC) themes from ROMANTIC period operas.
FROM THESE OPERAS: EUGENE ONEGIN, FALSTAFF, DIE FLEDERMAUS, MADAMA BUTTERFLY, RIGOLETTO, TOSCA

IMPORTANTLY....themes that can be recognized more or less by 2 or 3 bars!!! 
And I'd be most grateful if you could also you can also alert me to a way to actually find that part of the score as well--either through number on pdf OR perhaps time on a youtube video or something.......
Thank you in advance.


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

I would like suggestions for very recognizable (MELODIC) themes from ROMANTIC period operas.
IMPORTANTLY....themes that can be recognized more or less by 2 or 3 bars!!! 
And I'd be most grateful if you could also you can also alert me to a way to actually find that part of the score as well--either through number on pdf OR perhaps time on a youtube video or something.......
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's a few key arias and other bits, in subjective order of their recognizability, easily found on youtube or probably listed in the table of contents of the score:

Onegin:
Act 3 Polonaise (opening music)
Act 2 Waltz (opening music)
Act 1 Lensky's area / _Kuda Kuda_

Rigoletto:
Act 3 _La donna è mobile_
Act 1 _Questa o quella_
Act 1 _Caro nome_
Act 3 Quartet beginning _Bella figlia dell'amore_

Tosca:
Act 2 _Vissi d'arte_
Act 3 _E lucevan le stelle_


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will now start investigating these.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

For Butterfly, the most recognzable bit would be _Un bel di_ from Act 2 and the humming chorus between Acts 2 and 3.

I don't know that Falstaff has anything with the same level of recognizability, maybe the final chorus or Ford's aria.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

From Enegin, the theme from the letter scene, repeated many times:


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Tosca, Vissi d'arte:









E lucevan le stelle:









The melody at first is not in the aria, but is introduced by a clarinet. The tenor almost speaks the words, then tension increases until poor Mario bursts out into "E non ho amato mai tanto la vita!". But this theme is very recognizable, and used at the very end of the opera, after Tosca jumps. Oh, sorry for the spoiler 

There is also this theme repeated throughout Tosca (starting from 63):


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Traviata, the "love theme", sung by Violetta and Alfredo (in the example) at different parts, and also heard in last act. ""Di quell'amor, quell'amor ch'è palpito", the duet starts with "Un dì, felice".


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Another catchy tune, from Rigoletto, La donna è mobile:









For free sheet music, check http://imslp.org/.


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

*Melodic themes from these romantic period operas*

DonGiovanni- so wonderful to have these graphic clips - thank you very much!!! I'm still working on finding these on imslp scores, but in the meantime, is there any place (link) that you can direct me to this part of your little "e Lucevan" clip I have attached. I would like to see if i can get a clear copy of this bar and one that follows it. There are only 2 sharps in this --What is the instrument on your clip?

clip








Since I'd like to display the original key just for "accuracy" purposes.....
In this youtube symphonic transcription below, there are 3 sharps.









Is this first bar the main theme then?....I love it.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

The fragment I posted is from this piano score from Tosca:

http://imslp.org/wiki/Special:ImagefromIndex/21958

Mark 11 is on page 287

The instrument that is playing on mark 11 is a clarinet, a bar later a second clarinet is added for harmony.

Your youtube version is transposed. Yes the first bar is the theme.

This is Placido Domingo singing the aria:


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

PERFECT!!! I see that the theme is played many times, usually with two sharps (?)--- great theme. Is this theme usually played by the clarinet (s). I have no experience looking at opera scores, so forgive my lack of knowledge here. I'm trying to choose specific theme displays that will fit properly in a project...and I now have found what I think will be perfect on p. 289 after "entraba ...la fragante" (and now it is with no sharps and octaves-perfect!) I think I'm set for now... I am very grateful to you---though hope you don't mind if come back later with another question.


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Could anyone direct me to exactly where this particular bar from EUGENE ONEGIN is-
what scene, what act----I need to identify exactly where it comes from in the opera. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

oops- SORRY!! I meant PUCCINI TOSCA---from Luceven....but I would like to know exactly where in the score it is-THANKS


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Here are some famous parts from _Die Fledermaus_:

Overture - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DgPybrOxRoT4&ei=kgbwUdnfHKiCyQH4rID4Dg&usg=AFQjCNGh78Y1VAm53KEjKkL5HA5pO-0krg&bvm=bv.49641647,d.aWc&cad=rja

Mein herr marquis - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DnpLZNoRoH2M&ei=-wbwUfawGIWMyQH524GoAw&usg=AFQjCNFTUofqBBu6nFFZJQoeKDOk7w5x4Q&bvm=bv.49641647,d.aWc&cad=rja


----------



## carolineopera (Jul 2, 2013)

Celloman said:


> Here are some famous parts from _Die Fledermaus_:
> 
> Overture - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDMQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DgPybrOxRoT4&ei=kgbwUdnfHKiCyQH4rID4Dg&usg=AFQjCNGh78Y1VAm53KEjKkL5HA5pO-0krg&bvm=bv.49641647,d.aWc&cad=rja
> 
> Mein herr marquis - http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DnpLZNoRoH2M&ei=-wbwUfawGIWMyQH524GoAw&usg=AFQjCNFTUofqBBu6nFFZJQoeKDOk7w5x4Q&bvm=bv.49641647,d.aWc&cad=rja


Yes, great themes. Thank you


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

carolineopera said:


> oops- SORRY!! I meant PUCCINI TOSCA---from Luceven....but I would like to know exactly where in the score it is-THANKS


Do you have the entire score where the fragment is from ?

Why do you need to know this ? Can you tell what you are working on ?


----------

